# Collection containers?



## gforce

Been lurking for a couple of years and just registered. I am a chef and used to handling and storing different produce in different ways, temps etc to increase longevity. I have always used an onion or potato bag for several reasons and would use a basket if it weren't to bulky. I have to say it really bugs me to see all of these mushrooms stuffed in plastic bags! For one thing they need to breath they come in perforated cardboard boxes for a reason. The other thing and it makes me wonder is when people say the last few years were great and now nothing. And they have been plucking the shrooms as fast as they emerge and stuffing them into plastic bags. Three years ago I picked a bag of Morels and hung the bag on the outside of my car. when I came back an hour later my car under the bag was covered in spores!!! Those are spores that would have been stuck in plastic. Scandinavians hang strings of mushrooms outside to dry so they don't waste the spores and risk terminating the lifecycle. The mycelium I understand is the plant and the mushroom the fruit but at some point you need a new tree! 

I don't mean to rant but more curious as to why and how others do it.


----------



## indy_nebo

I used to use the mesh because I thought it would help spread the spores. But when I'd get home I found the mesh had ground the ridges off a lot of my shrooms. I'd have a few ounces of waste from a 1 pound bag. To hell with that. I use plastic and I don't care what anyone tells you: spores are so small that the slightest breeze can send them MILES away, and that's not just my opinion. Ask anyone with a mycology degree. (Yes I know a guy). If u are concerned about spores being stuck in a plastic bag, just do what I do- every time I open the bag to put in more mush I give it a good gust of breath. And when I get home I transfer my quarry to a paper bag and loosely fold the top down and stick em in the fridge till I want to cook em. I've kept fresh ones for two weeks in a paper bag, any longer than that then u better dry them or cook and freeze them. And as for the lack of finds the last few years, the drought of 2012 is def partly to blame. In hard times like this, u gotta stick it out, find new spots with prime conditions. I've only found a few pounds this year and I've had to put in over 20 hrs of searching to find them. Yeah I wish I had more, but a bad day walking in the woods beats a good day doing anything else for me...


----------



## gforce

I have buried paper bags like that too. I think its a good idea about the breath technique. And a good point about roughing up your quarry. a basket is probably the best solution but who wants to carry a basket through the woods. I have covered a lot of ground this year with very little to show. I have been collecting mushrooms since I was little kid with my polish grandfather. I love being in the woods, ticks and all.


----------



## jack

The Trout creel has a strap so you can carry it hands free.The other basket has different compartments to segregate your mushrooms and to carry your camera, pop and a " Bear Equalizer "

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0013_zps866467c8.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/SCAN0026_zpsfb271b28.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## popnfish

nice pics jack.
I notice you cut your shrooms rather than pull.
I remember reading that the left stump might rot the mycelium.
your thoughts on that ?
I've always cut mine too.


----------



## thewalkingstick

Ha...you call it a bear equalizer, no bears around here just drunk ******** and wild dogs walking the woods but I carry a 1911 just in case...of bears that is :wink: Good luck and be careful out there


----------



## gforce

Great pictures! I carry a .38 snuby and I just got rid of on old Creel that hung on my wall for years! Dang what a great idea. 
Hey I was out today looking and came upon the largest snake I have every seen. It was a good 5 ft long mostly black with some patterns. It coiled up and struck at me I hit it with my mushroom stick and it climbed a huge poplar tree up about 7 ft and stayed there horizontal! Crazy!


----------



## gforce

Oh! on the cutting. It seems counterintuitive that cutting would harm them. Eventually they dry up or rot off or a turkey eats them! I never pull the whole thing out and if it does come up I rebury it.


----------

